# Using or not using the word "okay" for release



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

I had heard some people say that you shouldn't use the word "okay" for a release word. I'm guessing that is because it is so common in our everyday speech. Is that the case? I confess I am having a hard time not using it as I have used it with all my dogs over the years.

I'd be interested in hearing why or why not and if you don't use OKAY, what is your release word.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I trained my first 3 dogs using "Ok" and I can't tell you how many times I accidentally released them when in conversation with someone! Since they were often off leash this could have been really dangerous and it was certainly confusing when I started screaming at them to stop!









I now use, "Let's Go." Next time I will use "Free" because I sometimes accidentally use go in a sentence and that confuses Rafi.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We also use "Free" with Link since the Okay thing does come up quite often in our family.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i use different words depending on the situation and my dogs actually understand quite well - the tone of certain words also make a difference, and whether or not i'm looking at them (i try to make eye contact with them at all times when giving a command or release). i guess the most reliable would be for their 'release' to be a command of whatever you want them to do next...

for instance - in the past couple of days, these are all the ways ive released my dogs from a stay or wait...

"okay"
"come"
"go"
"up"
"out"
"play"
"YAY"
"amen" (i use that now instead of eat)
"get it"
"good job" (which i'm currently trying to break myself from using)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here's a humorous reason not to use the word "Go!" as a motivator. Rafi is very interested in bunnies and one night there was a bunny right in front of us that wouldn't move. I told Rafi to sit and stay. I stomped my feet but the bunny just huddled down there in front of us. Finally I yelled, "Go, bunny, go!" Guess who almost needed shoulder surgery?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We teach our clients to use the word "Release."


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

don't use "OK" especially when you're with your kids at the park


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have always used OK for a release word and never had an issue. But I very rarely say OK in normal conversation, I say "allright"(sp).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SusanWritesI had heard some people say that you shouldn't use the word "okay" for a release word. I'm guessing that is because it is so common in our everyday speech. Is that the case? I confess I am having a hard time not using it as I have used it with all my dogs over the years.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing why or why not and if you don't use OKAY, what is your release word.


I don't like OK as a release word because it is used too often in everyday speach.

I couldn't tell you how many times we've been working with people who use OK as their release, and the dog is in a down or something while we give some pointers or instructions, handler says "ok, I got it" or something to that effect to *us* and dog breaks the command.

We use "free" as our release command. Keeps things clear and consistent for the dog, and not much chance of error since "free" isn't something that's likely to be said in conversation.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I used to use 'okay' as my release word until my dog trainer told me it's too often used in everyday speech and I'd be best to choose a different one. So Ris' release word is "bien."


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I use the word "break" for our release word. Though about using a different word for each dog, but since I still mix up the good boy/good girl thing, I figured I'd keep it simple!


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I really appreciate hearing the why behind it, which makes sense, and the various ways you all release your dogs. It becomes apparent to me that this is one more way in which it will be harder to retrain ME than it will the dog. LOL. 

I think we are going to use DANKE for release as we are trying to add some German to her vocab and it is less likely to be used around the house. I was going to use BIEN but French is more likely be spoken in our regular conversation.

What about a marker word? I am trying to use YES for that. I am also trying to remember a calm yet happy YES as opposed to the early days when I went all whoopee all over the place, much too excited for her. I can't believe what a difference it makes.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Again, I wouldn't recommend using 'Yes' for a marker word. Our trainer uses that for her dogs and she regrets having done so. 'Yes' is just too often used in daily speech.

I use 'Yosh' for Risa's marker word. (It's Japanese for 'allright.') It's unlikely to come up in conversation or be used accidentally.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoAgain, I wouldn't recommend using 'Yes' for a marker word. Our trainer uses that for her dogs and she regrets having done so. 'Yes' is just too often used in daily speech.


See, I do use "yes" for a marker word. But, here in the midwest, you'll rarely hear anyone use the word "yes"... me included. It's "yup" "yep" "yeah" "uh huh" or any number of various slang terms for the affirmative. But don't often hear "yes" used in everyday conversation.









Point being, everyone needs to take into consideration their own language, dialect, speach patters, favorite phrases, and pick words that are unique but also easy to use. With ANY communication with a dog, one of the keys to success is clarity. So be it a command, release, marker, or anything else, having something that is unique to the dog and not likely to come up in general conversation is important as it minimizes confusion and mistakes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have used OK for 25 years and never had a problem with it. Maybe it is because of the tone or that I also use body language in my releases.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Like Chris I use "Yes" as a marker. If I use "yes" in every day conversations it is so out of context to a training situation that the dogs know the difference.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

I use "OK", however I understand completely why people wouldn't










I frequently talk to no one in particular, and will end up saying OK, which of course Taedyn would then go and do whatever it was she was waiting eagerly to do.

I've ended up correcting her enough times now, though, that she doesn't trust "OK" any longer. She waits until I both say "OK" and gesture with my hand.

I've actually switched to mostly hand gestures now. Apparently, gestures are easier for them to get than verbal commands. I was using hand gestures mostly unconsciously, and then discovered that she would follow the hand gesture just as well as the verbal command. It's handy for communicating silently.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ceardach
> I frequently talk to no one in particular, and will end up saying OK, which of course Taedyn would then go and do whatever it was she was waiting eagerly to do.
> 
> I've ended up correcting her enough times now, though, that she doesn't trust "OK" any longer. She waits until I both say "OK" and gesture with my hand.


Perfect example of why I don't like "ok" as a release word. I never want to be in a position of correcting my dog for MY mitake, and I never want my dog to distrust me or my comminucation with her. Not fair to the dog.



> Originally Posted By: ceardach Apparently, gestures are easier for them to get than verbal commands. I was using hand gestures mostly unconsciously, and then discovered that she would follow the hand gesture just as well as the verbal command. It's handy for communicating silently.


Yes, dogs will pick up hand gestures and body language cues very quickly. A dog's "native language" is body language, as that is how the communicate with each other, and they are masters of reading even very subtle verbal cues. Verbal language is a human thing, unnatural for dogs, so it takes them longer to learn. Given verbal command and hand signal, a dog is going to pick up on the hand signal first every time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I was working with a trainer earlier this year who tried her darnedest to get me to change my release word, which is "okay". I've been using it for 22 years, and already knew all the reasons why it's not a good idea. Even if I could get this old dog to change her spots, I have a hard enough time getting my hubby to be consistent with commands we've been using for years without suddenly changing them, so I politely but firmly declined. I explained that my dogs seemed to understand context and relevance in reference to words, and that I use a different inflection than I do in normal conversation, usually with eye contact. 

The funny thing is that just a couple weeks later Keefer was in a down stay at the off leash park while the trainer and I were talking. Within the space of a few minutes, between the two of us we'd said okay 5 times, and Keefer not only did not break his stay he didn't even flinch. When I pointed it out to her, that he hadn't reacted to us using the word multiple times in casual conversation, she smiled and acknowledged that he did seem to understand the difference.

For newer dog owners who don't already have commands that they've used for a long time that are deeply engrained habits, I would recommend using something other than okay. I've never had a single instance of accidental release by using okay in conversation near my dogs, but I can see that it could potentially be a problem. 

I also use "yes" as my marker. Like Chris, I don't say yes that often in casual conversation, but again, the dogs seem to know when I'm engaging with them and when I'm not. I look at them, speak directly to them, and use a more upbeat inflection when I use the word as a marker. If you say yes a dozen times a day and nothing happens unless you're actually engaging your dog, s/he will quickly learn relevance. Or at least that's my half baked theory.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I will take a serving of that half baked theory!









I have exactly the same problem - and outcome. I know why I shouldn't use "okay" and if I were just starting fresh, I'd chose something else but after this many years of using it and perfecting reflex timing, I seem to lack the rewiring ability to replace it easily. And since it's not actually causing me any problems, I haven't tried that hard. 

My dogs too seem to know context and inflection. I've never had one get up when they shouldn't. 

I still agree it's not a first choice but thank goodness my dogs are forgiving of mom's foibles.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

My release word is "okay." I haven't had any problems accidentally releasing a dog because of it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I use ok and it works fine. My dogs seem to understand the context of when it's a release and/or not. 

Think it has to do with consistancy and training more than whatever word we come up with....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use "OK" and don't have any problem with it. The inflection in my voice and body language I use is different when I mean it as a release, also when using it in normal human speech I tend to say "'kay". Kenya knows "OK!" (when I say it a certain way) is a release because I trained the release as much as I trained anything else (sit, stay, etc).


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

What is the hand signal to release them? We use free as a release word and Link knows the hand signal for sit and down.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomWhat is the hand signal to release them? We use free as a release word and Link knows the hand signal for sit and down.


I don't know any official signals. I tried being better about it, but I just ended up being "me" and she learns who I am. I watch what I do, and what she pays attention to, and then try to be consistent.

My hand signal is more or less a wave. I sweep my hand from behind to forward.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't use "OK" because I show in AKC obedience. I don't want my dog breaking when the crowd in the next ring says "OK!!" after a long sit or down exercise.

I say "Code 4." It's cop-talk for "OK". For example, Code 3 means lights & sirens, Code 4 means everything is OK.

I don't use a hand signal to release. It would be my luck that Zack would misinterpret a directed jump signal for a release signal - and barrel all 90 pounds into me full-tilt-boogie.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I don't use "OK" because I show in AKC obedience. I don't want my dog breaking when the crowd in the next ring says "OK!!" after a long sit or down exercise.


To me that's a training issue. My dog is only allowed to break when I say 'ok'. No one else.

I love the group classes because fairly early they set this up with a room full of dogs and handlers. And we can test the training and work out the kinks right from the start. Between the bouncing balls all over the room. Food tossed with gay abandon. And us practicing releasing and calling our dogs one at a time............ by the time I would get to a dog show I would KNOW an 'ok' from outside the ring should be ignored by my dog!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I use "free dog" along with lots of praise.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

"freedog" never means anything else.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

That is exactly what I want. I am finished with training.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

But dOg, I forgot to add. If you had any suggestions, please post because I am so open to learning new ways sto work with my dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I am finished with training












Wow, good for you. Between classes, seminars, clinics and classes I never finish.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I've never had a problem with using "OK." As a matter of fact, my dogs are not allowed to eat until I release them. They often hesitate and look at me to be sure the "OK" was for them and not one of the other dogs.

My dogs don't obey a 'down' when they hear it from the handler working the dog next to them and they don't react to a release from a different handler either.

There is no one right or wrong word for anything. Use what you are most comfortable with - my dogs are pretty easily trained, but I don't think I can remember a new word, though.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quote: I don't use "OK" because I show in AKC obedience. I don't want my dog breaking when the crowd in the next ring says "OK!!" after a long sit or down exercise.
> ...












Your dog learning to listen to ONLY the handler should be part of the "proofing". Not reacting to "Joe Public" saying "OK" is no different than not responding when the person in the next ring says "Down" during their drop on recall. (And that usually has more "volume" than someone just saying "OK", in normal conversation.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Bonnie,

Guess I should have read all the posts BEOFRE I posted the same thing you did.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I use a slang version of 'all right' as my release word. I am not even sure how to spell it out. I guess the easiest way is to drop the 2 ll's and the r and cram it all together.







I just figured it was one less thing I had to proof my SAR dogs for because so few people actually used the word. 

For some reason KC has recently thought that "GOOD" is her release which it has NEVER been so I have been trying to figure out where she is getting this idea.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I know EXACTLY the "word" you are talking about.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quote: I am finished with training
> ...


I think AnnaRiley means for that moment, not forever. I read it the same way you did first but that just didn't make sense.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I use OK as a release and never had a problem. And I do slip up and say ok throughout conversations but no reaction from my dog. He knows when its OK and just ok. Body language and pronounciation play a big role.


----------



## lovemyGSDog (Aug 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> ...


yes I agree. Hannah only releases when I or the handler (be it my Father or my Boyfriend) say. Its funny when people come over and try to make her "sit" for parlor tricks and I have to be in the backround showing her signals LOL


----------



## lovemyGSDog (Aug 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeI use OK as a release and never had a problem. And I do slip up and say ok throughout conversations but no reaction from my dog. He knows when its OK and just ok. Body language and pronounciation play a big role.


I agree with this too, I think it has something to do with our body language and voice intonation. I have never had a problem with "OK"


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I use OK with my dogs as it doesn't come up in every day conversation. Around here I here a lot of "Kay" but no Okay so for me it's the added sound of the O. I've never had a problem with it and I have been thinking about changing it but old habits die hard. Lol.


----------

